# Repair started



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Cut out a bunch of damage and sanded the areas down. Getting ready to glass.
























What foam was used in the area under the bench? I am going to have to cut it and pull it out of the rear seat because it has become delaminated from the top and is water logged.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

They look a lot like pregnant bull's kidneys to me. ;D ;D

Man, you are really cutting this thing up, big time. This looks like a lot of work. IMHO, you will still basically have a custom highsider, and it seems to me that you want more boat. My hat is off to you for your effort. I wish you the best of luck, and you can believe one thing: this is the site you need to be on to get all the help (and probably a lot of opinions) you will need. There are people on this site that know, collectively, just about everything you will ever need to know about buyng, selling, maintaining, building, repairing, etc, ANY microskiff. Good luck, and thanks for all the pics. There is nothing like pics to really get your point across and inform the neophytes (like me) of what is involved.

Kemo


----------



## shine (Jan 31, 2007)

I hate to be a party pooper, but If it were me, I would say the hull is too far gone.  It will cost much more in time and maybe even money to buy another used hull that needs less work

When you cut out a large chuck of the side like that, you inevitably get s deformation of the hull.   Assuming you use straps to bring her back to shape, you will need to make a mold that spans over that large area from the outside.  The you lay glass in until you have built up the original thickness.  Glass needs to be beveled with grinder/sander, but from the inside.  The new glass needs to overlap to the old progressively for each layer you put in.

the mold must conform perfectly to the shape/curve of the hull, or it will be very noticeable.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Shine that is true but he could always use microfibers to make a filling jelly then sand it down to look right, assuming that it first is structurally sound


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I hear what you are saying. I had, and lost the pics I took when I first got this boat. I drove past it probably a hundred times beefore I actually stopped to see what it was. It was upside down, half buried in the sand The storms we have had here were not kind to it. It was resting on a large, sharp Coquina rock that split the hull on the starboard side, the worst. 
I was going to buy a used one and was set to get one when I got out of the car to look at this one. The wife of the owner said I could have it....so...what the heck. i had a bunch of pics of me and my oldest son digging it out, but the file is lost 
As far as keeping the shape I used some panel board I had and used it inside the boat for the lower shape. I put a wooden stringer on the bottom to keep the curve shape. Where the highsider bend outward is I just cut a narrow stip and used some wood wedges to hold this in place as I glassed it up. Guess we will see in about 12 hours if it did any good. Nothing lost here but a little quaility time with my son, and a lot of head shaking from my wife.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya' never know what ya' can do...until ya' try.
Give it your best shot, if it don't sink and it catches fish,
and ya' had fun working on it, then it's worth every penny,
all the sweat, and even the wife's exasperation.

Use it at the no motor zone and it doesn't even have to have
FL numbers or registration, just a pushpole and some kayak paddles.


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking good G.H.! The most important part of this project is the quality time with your son. Nothing else matters beyond that. It looks like a wonderful project and a bargain of an initial price! An extremely nice find on your part. I couldn't help notice that patio furniture next to the pool and the table underneath your Gnu..... I have the same set outside my sliding glass door! Over 25 years old and it still looks brand new!! hahaha Good luck, enjoy the time with your son and please keep us posted with your progress!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Took off the mold this morning and was pleased to find out it held the shape pretty well 
I added two more layers of the 6oz cloth inside and reattached the benches to the hull..Drinking beer now! 
Hard to see the cuve in this one from the light.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks great! nice work.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Flipped it over and ground out a couple damaged spots and found a  repair from a PO. Had to redo that area and covered it with 4 layers of glass. The rest were some spot fills with some strips of glass, mostly 2 layers. 
























When it is dry we might be able to see if she is water tight!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice maintenance on the toenails.

                   

How'd the title hunt go?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for noticing.......I think :
I just sent a leter off to the last registered owner and tiltle holder from 2002. I hope to get a lost title and have him sign it over to me. The folks at the Gheenoe Factory are just Aces! They were very helpful getting me this far. Talk about customer service...I am impressed.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Flipped it back over and started to fill in some of the gaps. First time I worked with the microballons. They work out ok once I figured out the proper mix. I had a lot of sagging until I got it right. A lot of sanding going on now. I feel like Forrest Gump.....I'm done sandin now! 
















It was too cold for me to do much here yesterday so I did the natural thing...took a road trip to the Gheenoe Factory and got some toys! 








Talk about nice people. I am not even an original owner and they treated me like family.....maybe better! Answered a lot of my stupid questions and let me lookee see where my boat was born.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What color is she going to end up?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

The original color was tan. I kind of liked the look of that, but I am leaning towards a grayish green on the outside and 2 shades lighter for the inards. Just to be different. I asked the guys at the factory about matching the original black webbing and was going to try to replicate it. I am thinking about using an epoxy based paint inside and found some color chips in a can that looks like it came off the spice rack, at Lowes. It makes a pattern that looks like the old Terrazo flooring in the older homes here, kind of marbling. Sprinkle it on after painting then seal it. I have some time to think it over. I have been busy trying to straighten out the aluminum rails and getting the registration worked out.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i take it your not going to go with the new black plastic rails? I know they're out of 15' aluminum rails but they have 13' lengths left. Maybe you could do something with them depending on how beat up your originals are.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I was able to get them bent back to close to the original bend. I will probably squirt some black paint on them and use them as is. I decided to see what the paint looks like on it and the weather was beautiful this morning so I got out the roller and brush and this is what I came up with for the outside. I dare not take any closer pics cuz of the Q&D job! The battle scars are still there but it is as strong as the original. I think it will float, just not real pretty. It is a 15'4" Gheenoe cuz that is how far you should stand away from it to check out my repairs! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the look. Anyone can buy a hull, you have recycled a hull.
Plus it's now easy to identify in a herd of 'noes. Herd? could be a
gaggle, or a flock, a school of 'noes maybe? Whatever, color looks
great too. What's gonna happen with the interior setup?
Any modifications?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I am not going to do much except for paint right now. I will leave the 3 seats for me and the boys. I am going to do mostly fly fishing so I may try to come up with a removable front deck. Or I might just stand on a cooler! I am new to this so I will keep it the way it is and see what suits us as we get into it. I think it is going to be very useable as is, at least for a while.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I am not going to do much except for paint right now. I will leave the 3 seats for me and the boys. I am going to do mostly fly fishing so I may try to come up with a removable front deck. Or I might just stand on a cooler! I am new to this so I will keep it the way it is and see what suits us as we get into it. I think it is going to be very useable as is, at least for a while.


Puger installed a bolt on front deck for front bench highsider and it's really nice and removable deck.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for those pics Whitesnooky! That looks about like what I want to do. The bolts holding it in place are though the rails, is that what I am seeing?
How did he support it at the bow? I think a gusset in the bow might be enough as long as it is supported by the seat in back.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

just nicely bolted on and no support and good news is 

a 290 lbs gozilla is standing on the deck for testing! ;D ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I reached a milestone today. I was outside and asked my wife what color the inside should be. Knowning full well she is not interested in this, or any other project I have going on, and she casually says light gray would be nice. I asked if this meant she would go for a lil cruise with me in the North Fork of the St Lucie some sunset, and she said Hell No! She is right though it worked out OK. I got an Epoxy paint tinted and used some grip in it. I also managed to snap a pic of my son working...gonna frame that one! ;D. Put the nose cap on and the rails and the emblems on the sides. Not much left going on. Gonna have to work on the trailer next I guess.
























Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

And it floats!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I got ahold of a couple cans of Krylon webbing and had some fun. This was the funnest part yet! I want that job at the factory! 
I also started work on the trailer mods. I started with a Harbor Freight 4x8 trailer that I have had for 3 years. I got about 7' of steel square stock and extended the tounge. My local supply place only had 2 bunk brackets until friday, so I am stuck now til then. Got the bunks covered in nice carpet per the "How to Page"...thanks MicroSkiff.com!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You may have to change your screen name to Dr. Frankenstien.
You brought it back from the dead, "It's alive..."

You can use funnest, as long as I can say:
"That boat looks much more gooder!"


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You did a fantastic job repairing her! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> You may have to change your screen name to Dr. Frankenstien.
> You brought it back from the dead, "It's alive..."
> 
> You can use funnest, as long as I can say:
> "That boat looks much more gooder!"


You just can't use "bestest" I am saving it for later


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> You did a fantastic job repairing her!  [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


Thank you. Just hope it catches some fish now!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That webbing paint looks great. Do they make it in teal? Or is it just in black? I want to web out the bilge area, and inside the side console, and any areas before I put the deck lid back on my boat so that it's nice and clean looking.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

What a remarkable transformation you did there Green Hornet. What I want to know is....can you put fish in that pool. I would....save me some long trips


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> What a remarkable transformation you did there Green Hornet. What I want to know is....can you put fish in that pool. I would....save me some long trips


It will save trips to get more beer too!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> That webbing paint looks great. Do they make it in teal? Or is it just in black? I want to web out the bilge area, and inside the side console, and any areas before I put the deck lid back on my boat so that it's nice and clean looking.


I got mine from Joanne fabrics I think Black, Gold and Silver are the only ones Krylon has.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> > What a remarkable transformation you did there Green Hornet. What I want to know is....can you put fish in that pool. I would....save me some long trips
> 
> 
> It will save trips to get more beer too!


Ya'll haven't carried this thought far enough...allow me:
Save on ice, questionable restroom sanitation,
fish filleting convenience, witnesses to really big catches,
insect control (them screens can even keep out a pesky deerfly)
if you fall in there's a nearby ladder, if the pool is heated
think of the tropical fish from the Caribbean you can catch.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Got a shipment in today! Fresh off the truck! I just had too hand it on the back to see what it is going to look like. I doubt I am going to put it in the pool to test it this time. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You have horsepower,
do you have title and registration?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

The boat looks really good...Great family project!!! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> You have horsepower,
> do you have title and registration?


We are all nice and legal now! I had a great conversation with the original owner and he gave me a bit of history on her. He has a newer model Noe so he had no intrest in getting this one back, and was more than helpful in signing it over. it  was easier then I thought. The tax collector had a "Power of Attorney" form that he signed which allowed me to use his name on my application for the title. Presto!
I was wondering if anyone has registered theirs as a Motorized Canoe? There is a savings of about $10 a year for the registration. My tax collector said that because it had been previously titled as a vessel under 16' that is how I had to do it now. I read the definition on the canoe and it seems to fit. It has a flat back and the transom is less than 45% of the beam. Tuff to fight city hall for 10 bucks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Great finish to a hull rebuild.
Sure you don't want to be known as Dr. Frankenstein?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

So when are you headed out? I'm planning on New Years day & maybe Friday too.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I am still waiting for the gas tank. They forgot to ship it with the motor. 
Once that is here I just need to break in the motor.   Probably going to do that up here in PSL on the North Fork before I get serious and head out to the IRL.
Gimme a hollar if you go out around Stuart Causeway. I am working on New Years day around there and Jensen Beach. I'll introduce myself.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

the Honda looks sick! Those hondas are ridiculously quiet. My dream ob is Honda 30 short shaft. Wickedly expensive though.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

You are toally right El Pescador, it is super quite! I ran it about an hour yesterday from a local park called Oak Hammock. It is on a canal that is about 30 miles long. I took my oldest son out to save me if it sank!  He sat up in the front and when we got past the original slow troll speed break in it jumped right up on plane . I was surprised to see so much flex in the floor though. I really need a tiller extender for this though. I was a total gas! Sharp turns are a hoot in this boat. I went to the same ramp this morning and it was full. It has about 8 trailer spaces. So now fun today! Going to take the boys to the Stuart Boat Sshow anyway, the oldest is volunteering there with the Boy Scouts.








At he dock








Yer captain








My navigator


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice work! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Howdy neighbor! Looks good. If I can get my project completed, look for me near the powerplant in my green/tan gamefisher. 

I see bunches of people using that canal but always wondered what the attraction was. 

John.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Wave of the hand and a tip o the hat!
Looks like the further west you go the better it looks for bass, it gets wilder with the overhanging trees and stuff.
Look forward to meeting on the river!


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome boat man, thanks for showin the build as you go! its nice to look at the before and after picture aint it? lol. just lookin at peoples builds makes me want to go buy a project!!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

this is a classic gheenoe photo if I've ever seen one!


----------

